# New Grips for my GI



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

got some new grips for my GI from Bloodgrips.com last week and thought I'd show to everyone. I think they look good with the park finish.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice grips


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Nice.
Are they cut for an ambi safety?

AFS


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Very Nice!!!!!


----------

